# David Shire - Taking of the Pelham 123



## robgb (Sep 10, 2020)

Beefy.


----------



## Kent (Sep 11, 2020)

12-tone music that also functions as jazz that ALSO functions as score?

One of my favorites!


----------



## Kent (Sep 11, 2020)

I prefer the crunchier original 70s recording though 🙂 adds to the grit.


----------

